# Liberty's foaling thread :)



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

subscribing!!!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well mom's a frame and dad's a tobiano, could be frame overo, tobiano, or tovero, very good chance of color, but you never know, may be solid. Probably bay or sorrel/chestnut. Gonna be adorable I'm sure! Not so good w/ names.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know what the possibilities are I want you guys to guess what it will actually be tho! Filly/colt? Pattern? Color? Any specific markings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

colt tovero bay and white with a medicine hat. idk if toveros can have that


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm gonna say filly, Bay, Fram overo and i think she may have some kind of nature like spot somewhere on her. thats my predictions xD


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im gonna say sorrel colt with overo markings and at least two tall stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> colt tovero bay and white with a medicine hat. idk if toveros can have that


My DJ is a tovero medicine hat - he has beautiful blue eyes too. I don't know what color you would call him, though. Daughter says buckskin, but I know that's not right.

I think you are going to get a chestnut tovero colt. Maybe...?

I got a bay filly with one little white sock and a tiny star out of a registered bay paint stud and a grulla spanish mustang mare, so anything is possible...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea my stallion (not the one she is bred to) is a tovero with medicine hat and blue eyes 

She's starting to bag up a little bit and I can now get some clear fluid out of her. Other than that nothing exciting so far! This is her second foal so I'm wondering if she will drop and bag up fairly quickly when the time comes.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to say sorrell overo colt. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

She is now getting increasing amounts of clear fluid which I suppose means we are slowly coming along!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well Liberty is now bagging up more and if
milked expresses a cloudy liquid (Ive been doing this very rarely tho I did wash her all out there yesterday since nobody ever has). She does not appear to have dropped any but I can see a difference in her rear end looking more relaxed. I took a few pictures of her different areas and will post them whn Im at my computer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay! A couple pics and one big ol' belly pic!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*
Any input?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think her udder is pretty developed, but her Teats themselves will look more full when she is closer. her belly is looking huge, and her vulva looks like it's loosening up some. and i think she is a VERY pretty girl = ) all in all she's close but it wont be anytime soon. my prediction is late july early august.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I knew how her previous foaling went but
the past owner doesn't check them at all and let's them deliver in the pasture. He doesn't even touch the foals til weaning time so I have no idea how fast to expect her to go or if she will wax, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*sigh* no baby yet. Any guesses on a date you guys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Any updated pics? Her bag looked fairly full but teats were still empty, back end not very loose yet and tailhead was not prominent, but that was over a week ago right?

I'm guessing she will have a sorrel colt with four high whites and a bald face, maybe around August 2nd.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am saying a sorrel overo colt on July 30

Edit: and I agree, she looks close, but not super close. Maybe some updated pics would help us.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never had a pregnant mare so I don't know anything about time.. and honestly, I'm horrible with color... lol
but I'm gonna say...

Tobiano Filly on... August 3rd.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I say bay tovero filly born on July 23rd(My birthday)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be happy as long as it is before Aug. 6th!

New pics soon!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to guess Bay filly. Overo...not overly loud, but with four white socks, and big blaze and atleast one blue eye. Date...hmmm...August 17.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay so I came home to find Liberty in her barn instead of out in the pasture as usual. She is a complete mess! Apparently diarrhea and her sides of her hips are covered which makes me believe she's been up and down lately. She seems uncomfortable and is pacing her building some but absolutely refuses to leave it so I moved some water into there for her. She also seems to be squirting a little bit. 

I don't know you guys... ideas?

(Posting pics in a minute, gotta edit them to lighten it up a little)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think some mares get diarrhia before foaling. I'm not sure, as my mare didn't. I thikn Indyhorse's mare got it. Maybe she can enlighten you.
She sounds close.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Freyja DID get diarrhea, about a week before she foaled, for about 3-4 days straight. Nothing explosive or extreme though, Liberty looks like she might be having some non-pregnancy related problems? I don't know though, I know Freyja showed "colicky" signs too about a week before delivery - assume it was the baby turning (again, baby turned 3 times before birth). I don't know that I wouldn't be a little concerned about THAT level of diarrhea though. Might be worth a call in to your vet. 

Udder looks relatively unchanged from previous pictures. A little more filled out, but teats are still empty.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Whether it is related or not, poor girl. Not only is she covered in poo...she looks like I looked when I was 9 months pregnant...UNCOMFORTABLE!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Poor thing! 

My guess is a chestnut with 4 white stalkings and a white star 

Oh and July 30th!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh my...poor thing! I would be taking her out of there and atleast hosing her down, and finding some bedding for the floor of that stall...I would also check her temp...if she's close to foaling, she should be slightly lower than normal, but if she's high, you may want to call your vet, as there may be something going on. To me, she doesn't look horribly close, uncomfortable yes, but not really close...could be wrong though.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had the bedding all ready in the other small barn but she will not come out of this one. That also means no to hosing her down. She literally walks perfect to the doorway then refuses to budge an inch unless it's to go back in farther.  her diarhea doesn't seem terribly bad actually it just appears that she did it mostly in one corner and then for whatever reason chose to lay there. Waiting a little longer before I totally move the straw to this barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor girl! I hope everything is alright.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still no better  vet is on their way out since they are afraid it may he Potomac?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh no! I hope it's not.....and I hope she's alright. Very glad you called the vet, I was worried! Please keep us posted as to what he says.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...I hope things are okay! Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not Potomac. But still not good. Temp is at 101.2, severe diarrhea, a little dehydrated, n heart rate at 80. Gave her a few liters of IV fluids, banamine, and equigel I believe. Gonna get her some electrolyte water also. So no clue really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Not Potomac. But still not good. Temp is at 101.2, severe diarrhea, a little dehydrated, n heart rate at 80. Gave her a few liters of IV fluids, banamine, and equigel I believe. Gonna get her some electrolyte water also. So no clue really.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay....so what is the vet's next step? What is he doing now? Gonna do a blood draw? U/S to check the status of the foal? Please tell me he didn't just say "I dunno what it is" and left.......if he did be calling in another vet in your area. Viruses or bacterial infections in preggo mares are pretty time sensitive. Get a vet to treat it properly asap....you risk losing the foal. That's an extremely high heart rate - points to either severe infection or severe physical pain.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with Indy...definitely be pushing for more investigating as to what is going on...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He did draw blood and said if she gets any worse or isn't improving by Sunday that she needs to be moved to his office or the university for constant iv and observation. He did check the foal and it is fine, still plenty of movement. The equigel stuff is a probiotic type of binding agent for toxins/bacterium in the stomach. So just watching her closely now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Will definitely be keeping you in my thoughts! Hope she starts getting better very soon ...


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope she will be okay.... the baby too. I am going to guess a bay tobiano colt with a double colored mane and tail.... July 27.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The baby should be fine. Was kicking away tonight! I swear her belly was jumping like 3 inches out! I was leaning into her and I got kicked by the baby, it was too funny. I have discovered if I tie her by the waterer for a while she drinks quite a bit so I may be doing that more often til she gets better. i've also put water buckets in the lean to and her barn.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

aww poco i hope to hear good news soon! is this her first foal? maybe the foal is causing her physical pain and thats leading to the high heart rate. and stress can cause diarrhea right? i'm hoping for the best for your mare and future foal as well!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is her 2nd foal. No idea what's causing the problems. Picked up some electrolytes today. Any ideas for getting her to drink more water???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Put some salt in her feed. Just 1/2 of a cup or so should do it. You can put it in her grain if you give her any, or in her water so when she does drink, she keeps drinking.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you feed her? You could give her soaked pellets and/or beet pulp (but if she's not used to beet pulp she may not eat it.. most horses come to love it, but not always at first!)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I was going to mention maybe some kind of pellets, or maybe some full feed type feed; something that will give her a bit of energy, and sustanance, without making her hot. Basically, though, at this point, I'd be giving her pretty much anything (safe) that she will eat. Cubes, treats, apples, carrots, etc...anything to keep her stomach digesting, and giving the baby some nutrition. Obviously keep the 'treat type' things to a safe dosage, but if she'll eat them, let her have some. To help her drink more water, you could put some Honey, Molasses, or unsweetened coolaid in some of the buckets...that will give her water a pleasant smell, and she may be more inclined to keep drinking. Perhaps you could get some probiotics for her, as well... but make sure you ask the vet if they will interfere with the meds she's on currently...usually they don't, but you want to make sure.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still bad diarrhea. Drank at least 6 gallons of water yesterday but nothing overnight. Tried grain last night and she wanted nothing to do with it at all. Totally lost at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still bad diarrhea. Drank at least 6 gallons of water yesterday but nothing overnight. Tried grain last night and she wanted nothing to do with it at all. Totally lost at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

(SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST)

Vet is on the way back out. She's looking terrible again. Unforunatly taking her to the vets office is out of question now since they are out of power due to a storm and going to the university isn't really an option since we simply can't afford it. That's one of the worst things in my life I'll ever have to say.

Any more ideas you guys? She's barely eating at all now and hasn't drank all night. She seems altogether depressed. Even if the university was an option she is refusing to walk now and there's no way I could get her into a trailer (which was a huge fight the first time since she had never been in one before).


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to hear the vet is coming!! I was going to suggest CERTO (pectin) for the diarrhea but there has to be a cause and hopefully the vet can figure that one out. Will she eat applesauce? Keeping her in my thoughts. I recall my stomach going crazy once in a while when pregnant.......


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like she is crashing. I'd either find a way to get her to the vet hospital, whatever you have to do (their power wont be out forever after all) or make the hard choice. It sounds like she is in a lot of pain and I couldn't see prolonging it if I was running out of treatment options completely. I'm very sorry you are having to go through this. I hope the vet stumbles across something miraculous and easy to fix on his visit today.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Put a catheter in her neck and Im giving her 5 liters of fluids 4 times a day. Gave her pain meds, Potomac meds, and biosponge. Still no signs of progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought Potomac had been ruled out? I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. It was supposed to be a happy time! It's just not fair...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

dee said:


> I thought Potomac had been ruled out? I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. It was supposed to be a happy time! It's just not fair...


I thought we did too! She has no fever (temp 100.5), heart rate is 60 bpm, good white cell count, just lots of diarrhea and dehydrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe the vet is just trying to cover all the bases...just in case. Or she has a really mild case, which would mean a full blown case would be _really_ scary.

In any case, the supportive care - IE the fluids, will certainly not hurt, and may be just the boost she needs. 

However, please excuse my ignorance - but what is biosponge?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Biosponge is kind of like the equigel I mentioned. A probiotic that binds with toxins and bacterium to expel it from the system. It is administered via stomach tube thru the nose as a thick muddy mixture with about 1-2 gallons of water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

What about kidneys? Could she have gotten into anything slightly toxic like a weird plant or weed or something? A horse at the stable I board at up above showed signs very similar to yours and they ran a panel on his Kidneys I believe and he was at a .9 or .09 I forget which, I'm not very good with this but I guess it meant his Kidneys just weren't functioning so they did a biosponge, lots of Iv's, loaded him with cranberry juice, his owner slept with him, and after about 2 weeks he came back down closer to a normal range at .4 I believe. I always forget if there's an 0 before or not. He's an old boy though, 33 and they found out he may have eaten some fox glove so we all went in an weeded his entire pasture. 
I hope she gets better soon though!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

They said any poisons (weeds or otherwise) usually show neurological symptoms as well as other problems not strictly diarrhea. And after 3 days of 100% controlled intake anything from food should be flushed from her system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Did the bloodwork show up anything unusual? White count? Kidney function? Liver function?
My prayers are with you and your horse
Keep up informed


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Basically everything on her bloodwork is off. He did come out and "spin" the blood here for me to see as well. While normally the red cell count is 30% of the total blood and plasma is the majority of the rest since white blood counts for little. Her red blood is now up to 55% which means her blood is thickening due to dehydration and causing the other results. Surprisingly to me and the vet is that her white blood cell count is still perfect. Just stressed and confused here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We had a horse at the clinic last fall that came in with a cut that the owners doctored themselves. It got infected, so she was treated with antibiotics as protocal called for. Then she had a HUGE reaction to the antibiotic and got desperately ill. Really really severe diarrhea, depressed and sore on her feet. Did not want to move or walk. She was put on iv fluids and other medications, I can't remember what.
Could she have been given something that she was allergic to? Not toxic , but a shot that caused a reaction maybe? Change of feed? New vitamins or supplements?
just a thought.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

No change in feed. Strictly pasture her entire life. No vitamins, no supplements. Has never been vaccinated or wormed. *sigh* this means lots of options of problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay as long as her fluids stay up. Still bad diarrhea tho (think brown water) and high respiration. Gonna start another bag of fluids at 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, I hope things start improving for you and your girl.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You and your girl will be in my thoughts. Sending *healing vibes*


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sending healing prayers your way...for both of you! Sounds like she needs the horsey version of Imodium, unfortunately, that only works on the symptoms, not the actual cause.

Just a thought, but could she have a blockage somewhere? It might account for the pain and the diarrhea - as well as the lack of appetite. Had that happen to one of my kids once when they were little. They were essentially uber constipated and the only thing that could get through was diarrhea. I wound up having to give enemas and laxatives to a kid that had diarrhea. Not fun for either one of us. Bad thing is, though - I don't know how you would treat that in a horse...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure. Just went to put a new IV bag on at 7 and her catheter was broke so had to have the vet come put a new one in. Now running 3 bags at 5 liters each should take about 3 1/2 hrs. Hoping it helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

One more bag down. Just hooked another up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I hoped I would come here tonight and see better news...I'm sorry she's not doing better yet, and I will keep hoping for the best for you, her and her unborn baby.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hugs and prayers* hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gettin this Iv bag finished and then starting the last one for the day. *fingers crossed*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope she gets better really quick! This is so sad that she is sick. Poor girl. I hope she pulls through this!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm about 95% sure she won't make it to the morning. I spent over 3 hrs pumping her with fluids and then turned her loose in her small barn. she doesn't seem to know where her feet are all of a sudden and can barely walk, her gums/tongue/nose is purple, her tongue is hanging out now, and she's wobbling all over and can't hardly stand on her own. 

I've only had her 2 weeks and was SOOO excited about a foal. Now I'm gonna lose them both.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Perhaps she got too much fluid at one time? That can cause pulmonary edema (fluid build up in the lungs...) Either way, I am very sorry about what is happening...maybe you can have your vet, or a vet nearby, so you can atleast get the baby out if she seems to get to the point of no return? Baby may be too early, but maybe not...he may have a chance.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry this is happening. I hope they both pull through the night. 
Don't give up hope! She can pull through it! 
Has your vet been out tonight? Maybe you should call him?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The vet has been out and I also called him. He wants to give
her the night and see how she is in the morning  I'm not feeling very positive anymore at all. Headed to bed now. Oh yea now they think it's some toxins disrupting the stomach lining or something to that effect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry.... :-( I've been thinking... I know Potomac was ruled out, but could it possibly be another form of Colitis? Depending on how long ago you bought her, and how far away her old barn was, do you think it could be a big enough change in plants and roughage in the pasture to change the bacteria in her intestine? If this is the case, I know theres no magical cure. But, one [possibly] helpful solution I was told today at the barn is to mix the manure of a healthy horse, into a bucket and water, and give it to her through a nose tube. Considering the healthy horse obviously has the correct bacteria in its digestive tract this could help to bring the bacterial balance back to normal. I've also heard of the use of yogurt, although I haven't heard anything serious about that, just shadowy mentions. 

Also, I found this. Merck Veterinary Manual its a link to the Merck Vet Manual, has quite a bit on intestinal issues. It may help.

I really hope she makes it through the night. My hopes and prayers are with you, you're mare, and the unborn baby. :hug:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help and prayers. She didn't make it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh SOOOOOO Sorry. You did everything you could possibly do......**hugs**


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear this  I sure was hoping she'd get better! Well, I know we all were. *HUGS*


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Sometimes things just don't work out. We were all routing for you guys. :-( Are you going to send her for an autopsy to figure out what it was for possible future happenings? 

:hug:We're all here for you sweety. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

RogueMare said:


> Sometimes things just don't work out. We were all routing for you guys. :-( Are you going to send her for an autopsy to figure out what it was for possible future happenings?
> 
> :hug:We're all here for you sweety. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


No, it obviously wasn't contagious. Couldn't have been the water or the pasture since my stallion was fine. I think it was Just a freak sickness that spiraled out of control too fast. I'm pretty heartbroken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Losing a horse is like losing a family member. Even if you owned her for a short time. I'm terribly sorry. If you just need someone to talk to feel free to PM me.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I can only imagine how you feel. We recently found out that one of our horses has a problem eating alfalfa - and it nearly killed him. He looked like a walking scarecrow. He's getting better now - but his mother apparently had the same problem. We kept increasing her feed (including the alfalfa pellets) and she kept getting skinnier. Vet couldn't figure out what was wrong and she finally passed away - rather suddenly - she was up and around and eating that morning and gone that evening. We are heartsick to think her death was entirely preventable, had we known.

I wouldn't wish that sorrow on anyone, and I am so sorry you had to go through it.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

All I can say, as terrible as it may sounds, is I thank God it wasn't my stallion. I would be totally devastated
if something happened to him. At least I know I did everything I could to save her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know you have worked so hard to keep her alive, and you can feel good about that part of this at least. 
Didn't you just get her? I wonder if perhaps she ate something at the other place and this has been coming on slowly, perhaps she ate something or got something into her system and stress of the baby these last weeks was just something her body couldn't handle. Perhaps even a tumor or cancer in her stomach that was acute.
Again, I am so sorry for you.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man, I am so sorry. What a tragic loss. You did everything you could hon. Find your comfort there. *BIG HUGS*


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. *big hugs* You did everything you possibly could.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I know that is hard to take, especially since you just got her and were excited about the Baby.
Again- I am very sorry to hear she did not make it.
All the best to you
Elke/Satrider


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...you fight so hard for her and that baby. ***Hugs!!!!****


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I m so sorry for your loss. Sending many hugs your way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

How heartbreaking  I am so sorry this happened........ I hope you find out what was wrong with her, poor girl......


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was afraid to check this thread and see what the update was. I hope you can find out what was wrong with her.
This is sad. I am almost crying. This is such a loss.

:hug:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh noes!!!!! big hug to you! I'm so sorry!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

sending love your way! i am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got done burying Liberty. Found a local guy to help with his excavator. Not a pretty sight but at least she stays here. I'll sure miss her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my gosh! im so sorry poco. hugs.


----------

